# A Surprise Today



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Was at my grandmothers house today for Christmas and we had a pleasant surprise.

One of my Uncles goats dropped a set of twins! That makes 6 new ones in the last week. The grandson was a bit miffed about the whole deal though, every time he went out to look at them he got chased off by a big red rooster that I had given my uncle back in the summer because it was so mean. lol

I took the picture about an hour after they were born, hence, the mess still on the ground. The pyreneese is sitting in the background, gloating like a proud father!!


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

2 new additions plus what looks like a really good Pyrenees doing his part!

Nice Christmas addition!


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice, and let your grandson know that roosters make great soup


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice on the new goats. Sounds like a good crop.

Dog looks great keeping an eye on things


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome surprise. We are talking about getting a LGD, how do you train them? If they come from working stock is it easier or do they know what they are supposed to do?

We have 5 dogs that aren't allowed to roam the farm off leash, since they go after the chickens. We want an LGD to watch over the growing goat herd and chickens.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Generally speaking, there is no real training, when you get your pup (Great Pyrenees are my experience), they live with the livestock. They don't get to come in the house, etc. They will bond with the herd, and obedience training is usually the only thing you need to do training wise. Ours never bothered the chickens, but I'm sure that it does happen, so that is where the obedience training will come in handy.

You do have to be an alpha male/female to the dogs though, they can be quite independent if you let them.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My uncle's dog didn't get any training, just came natural like Balls004 said.

The dog in the picture never chased the chickens, the big rooster I gave my uncle a while back chases the dog!


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I too have the chicken eating dog problem. The coyote problem was much bigger and I at least have some control over the dogs. The dogs are locked up during the day and get out at night after the chickens are locked up or when I can be with them. Coyotes, varmints and cats are all under control now. There weren't any affordable LGDs available when I was dog shopping.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Found a family who was selling GP pups from working stock on a very small homestead with chickens, ducks and pigs. So we went and put a deposit on a male today. They are 4 weeks old and will be ready in about 8 more weeks. This was the DW valentines day gift. So I had to ruin the surprise so she could pick out what she wanted, male or female.

Meet Kratos......


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

AWESOME!

:2thumb:


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Here are our two Great Pyrennes pups, my wife and the chickens enjoying some pumpkin over the holiday. The pups are only 12 weeks old, but we have them living with the chickens.


----------

